# What next!



## Asharee133 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm puzzled. I'm an avid bird lover aswell as the scaley lover, I'm tossing up between another green cheek, or go completely different and get a rainbow lorrie? from all you lorrie owners out there, are they the cuddly type of bird? I know they are quite the clown!


----------



## shaye (Aug 31, 2010)

My mums 2 lorris have the best personality and will sing and churp and play all day long 
But when annoyed there screams are bad lol 
But yeh other then the hurty bites they are good feathery friends 
Just my opinion


----------



## TahneeMaree (Aug 31, 2010)

they squirt crap... just as a warning, it literally squirts a lot of the time


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 31, 2010)

i know, poops dont worry me!


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 31, 2010)

shaye said:


> My mums 2 lorris have the best personality and will sing and churp and play all day long
> But when annoyed there screams are bad lol
> But yeh other then the hurty bites they are good feathery friends
> Just my opinion


 ha, screams, i live with a sun conure, i think it will be alright


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 31, 2010)

anyone else own them?


----------



## raaaa (Sep 3, 2010)

My little guy is the bomb  unfortunately hes living with my nan till i move outa here due to a no pets lease (4 rats a guinea and an axo and there worried about a bird???) he was pulled from an aviary and sold by some dodgy person at the markets to my ignorant auntie needless to say she lost interest within a week so i took him on  despite not being handraised it took me all of a week to win him over (food goes a long way lol) and now he is one of the best birds ive had (minus being squirted on every 5 mins lol) but hes super smart says heaps of stuff "hello peper" "peepoes" "amberly get of the couch!" (my aunties dog) "SHUT UP!" (always when hes being loud) "**** off" when i try to put him to bed ect ecthes also a cuddle monstor all over you like a rash has to lick everyone! 

i wouldnt give him up for the world 

oh i should mention that hes a rainbow


----------



## raaaa (Sep 3, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> ha, screams, i live with a sun conure, i think it will be alright



I raise your sun conure a ring neck


----------



## TigerCoastal (Sep 3, 2010)

raaaa said:


> I raise your sun conure a ring neck



+1 ours is kept inside and you can hear it over a block away


----------



## raaaa (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah my krystal is a nightmare lol ive actualy heard her from three blocks down in the local park but at the same time she never screams unless she is home alone in her cage even lets me sleep in till 10 if i want too... and boy is she a sook breaks out of her cage of a morning and climbs onto the bed with me


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 3, 2010)

I would not choose the Rainbow Lorry. VERY noisy birds.... and you say you dont mind poop? Well Lorries don't ''poop''..... they SQUIRT everywhere. It is runny and disgusting.


----------



## guzzo (Sep 3, 2010)

I have so many rainbows in my yard....crazy things....very noisy


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Sep 3, 2010)

My rainbow named angel,
She is very quiet unless you ignore her - loves the playstation.
Only downfall like others have said is they crap everywhere,
Great birds if you only get one.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Sep 3, 2010)

Get a Pearly or Blue throated conure


----------



## raaaa (Sep 4, 2010)

Snakeman97404 said:


> Get a Pearly or Blue throated conure



+1 id love either of those shame there a biy xxy


----------



## TigerCoastal (Sep 4, 2010)

raaaa said:


> Yeah my krystal is a nightmare lol ive actualy heard her from three blocks down in the local park but at the same time she never screams unless she is home alone in her cage even lets me sleep in till 10 if i want too... and boy is she a sook breaks out of her cage of a morning and climbs onto the bed with me


 
It must be a ring-neck thing, Squishy can escape from almost any cage that he has been in inside! lol But i do agree with you about the sleep in's, we have 3 kids and he wont make any noise until one of the adults are awake.


----------



## raaaa (Sep 6, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> It must be a ring-neck thing, Squishy can escape from almost any cage that he has been in inside! lol But i do agree with you about the sleep in's, we have 3 kids and he wont make any noise until one of the adults are awake.



yer shes an escape artist i had her in an aviary outside once and she dug her way out! and then walked to my front door and screamed till i let her in... shes just so co depenant...


----------



## thals (Sep 6, 2010)

Rainbow lorries whilst beautiful and adorable, can be quite challenging at times, beig very intelligent they tend to get bored easily, always crave company and new stuff to keep them entertained, they go non-stop all day, and tend to be wary and standoffish with people they don't know lol, as I guess is the case with most animals in general, and then there's the 'poop thing' :lol:

I'd absolutely love to get myself a plum headed parakeet, have wanted one for quite a while now


----------



## Camo (Sep 6, 2010)

thals said:


> Rainbow lorries whilst beautiful and adorable, can be quite challenging at times, beig very intelligent they tend to get bored easily, always crave company and new stuff to keep them entertained, they go non-stop all day, and tend to be wary and standoffish with people they don't know lol, as I guess is the case with most animals in general, and then there's the 'poop thing' :lol:
> 
> I'd absolutely love to get myself a plum headed parakeet, have wanted one for quite a while now


One of the best things said in this thread so far thals. Being in the pet industry and knowing several of australia's largest bird breeders and breeding myself i have seen my fair share of birds come through.

Lorries are like a 4yr old on red cordial if not kept entertained. They get bored very quickly and dont forget if you forget to handle them one day. They will make you pay the next time you go to handle them :lol:

In terms of lorries i would go for a Scaley breasted before a Rainbow as they seem more forgiving.

How about going something a little bigger? Eclectus parrot perhaps? Mine are very vocal but are very inteliigent and friendly. Keep in mind with eckies that the females at age 2/3 can sometimes get a little moody and be a pain to handle or interact with.

Plum heads are great birds also. My adult pair are really friendly even though they are just aviary birds. Gorgeous colours as well.

Cameron


----------



## raaaa (Sep 7, 2010)

A litte off topic here but my favourite bird of all time are alexs  i dont have any but a friend of mine breeds and has about 40 most of wich are handraised you can guess were i spend my weekend .
as for handleing lorikeets i completely disagree with you my little guy hardly ever gets handeled (hes living with my nan till december  ) and hes still perfect to handle a little flighty perhaps but there like that anyway...


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG get a green cheek or a Ecelectus parrot. im a privite bird breeder and iv got alot of birds probally $5,000 worth atm and getting more and im only 17  ecelectus parrots rock every other bird.!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 24, 2010)

i think you got the spelling a bit wrong , eclectus, they do rock though i have two !


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG im getting a pair soon to breed, along with black cockatoos.


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a green cheek!  hes awesome


----------

